# Ashers Gt Rice Lager



## AndrewQLD (5/10/04)

Hey Asher,
I saw a reference in the refractometer thread in regards to your rice lager,
any chance of posting your recipe, I make one to and was interested to compare them and give yours a shot.

Thanks 
Andrew


----------



## Hoops (5/10/04)

Yeah that was me Andrew. I went to Asher's Home Page (good job Asher) and cut and pasted the recipe from there into "Word".
Seems Sandgropers can get flaked rice for $2 for 400g. Mine cost $3 for 500g. (My LHBS didn't have any)

Hoops

Edit: Added the Word file 

View attachment Asher_s_GT_Rice_Lager.doc


----------



## Guest Lurker (5/10/04)

Ummm... Im not Asher but I can help.

The recipe is on his website.

Ashers site

His version is a Green Tea rice lager.

I tried some at the last brew day and it is a lovely crisp drop. Its first on my list when I get my brewing fridge. For my taste I am going to increase the amount of green tea from his amount on the web site.


----------



## AndrewQLD (5/10/04)

Thanks Guys, I will tack this onto my to-do list


----------



## barfridge (5/10/04)

I can highly recommend this beer! Would be a perfect sessional beer on a hot summers day


----------



## Asher (6/10/04)

Ey... Shees a wee ripper

A couple of extra bits worth a thought...

This is the one beer that I don't use low alfa hops in. I'm a big fan of the low alfa plugs usually, but here I feel they impart too much flavour (Not sure that's the right word) What I mean is if you use a large mass of hops to achieve the same bitterness as a smaller amount of a higher %AA hop the result would be different..... taking away from the crispness this beer has.....

GL spoke of adding more tea for his tastes. Mine is pretty well 1/2 the strength I normally drink the tea at.. Considering on a sultry Sunday arvo I could easing polish of 3 litres I think that's plenty of caffeine to get me bouncing off the walls... Oh yeah green tea can have a laxative affect in high doses, so be warned !

I've had no problems/complaints with the GT yet, but wort mentioning none the less....

Asher for now


----------



## sam (6/10/04)

Would Chinese green tea be much different.

Thats what I usually drink, and find Japanese tastes a bit whack for me.


----------



## Gout (6/10/04)

i think green tea has far less caff in it? 
and they say its good for you... so then you can drink more


----------



## Guest Lurker (6/10/04)

Yeah, but just imagine how much easier the cycle home would have been with 3 litres of double strength extra caffeinated beer inside me.


----------



## Linz (6/10/04)

For those looking for flaked rice....you can get it in the "Health food" isle at your local super market. About $2-3 per 500 gm. Same with flaked Oats for your oatmeal stout and flaked barley for the cream ales


----------



## Hoops (7/10/04)

Linz
Great news for you guys however I scoured the health food section of all my local supermarkets and came up empty handed, then went to an Asian food store and asked them. They didn't have any but got some in.
For guys in Brisbane there is an awesome Indian spice store in Strathpine which has just about everything. They would probably have flaked rice, corn, barley etc and definitely have stuff like dried orange peel.
Hoops


----------



## Linz (7/10/04)

I buy Lowan brand "grain". Its got a bright yellow packaging.

Also try the "alterantive" breakfast cereal section at the supermarket.


----------



## dreamboat (7/1/05)

Following on from Hoops's reference to finding Flaked Rice, the Indian store he mentions is on Dixon Street in Strathpine, and they have it for $2.99 for a 500g bag.
Also should be able to find stuff for a wit there, with plenty of spices to be seen.... and you can buy chilli powder by the kilo bag if that is your fancy.


dreamboat


----------



## BigAl (7/1/05)

With regard to the caffiene content in Ashers GT i can say this; After consuming numerous pints of it with Asher during the christmas break one night :chug: , myself normally a very good sleeper and especially after several beers, found myself lying in bed awake for most of the night buzzing  a feeling not unlike the time i drank 7 double vodka redbulls on a ski trip in NZ.....

The GT is a grand drop, full points to Asher for its creation...in fact Asher you should get royalties on its production  

Al.


----------



## BigAl (1/2/05)

Not following up on my own post but one on supply of flaked rice.

For the sandgropers theres an Asian Food Store in Mt Lawley almost opposite the Queens pub which sells flaked rice for $3.50 a kg sold in 5kg bags. Its the cheapest ive seen it around.


----------



## Guest Lurker (1/2/05)

Cool, thats much closer to me. When I was extract brewing I went in there and asked for liquid rice malt to do a Japanese lager and they looked at me like I had 2 heads. But now that I can do it with flaked stuff I'll grab some.


----------



## Batz (1/2/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> they looked at me like I had 2 heads


 Has nobody told him?

Sorry   

Batz


----------



## Goat (1/2/05)

No Batz - its definatley on one head...... its just a wierd shape.

h34r:


----------



## deebee (1/2/05)

My daughter has allergies and recently went on a wheatless, sugarless, yeastless, foodless diet. I discovered rice syrup which is sugary and tastes vaguely malty. Ingredients are rice and water. It might be an interesting adjunct. 

My hands are tied with other things right now and I have no brewing plans for a couple of months. Might look into it then.

If anyone is interested I found it in the health food aisle at Coles.


----------



## Gout (20/6/05)

i ahve finally made the A's GTL.

its only a few weeks old but i thought i should sample a glass to see how its going.

it was ligth in colour and crystal clear.. i chilled it and it hazed over 

its still younge and tasting like a nice drop. Question is, have others got the haze? is it related to the tea?, use or a CFWC or just bad brewing? I have never had a chill haze (that i know of) before

cheers... now back to that GTL


----------



## Kai (20/6/05)

When tea cools the caffeine and polyphenols present can precipitate into a solid called 'tea cream', although green tea does not do this very much. It might be a different matter in beer, though.


----------



## Asher (22/6/05)

> Question is, have others got the haze? is it related to the tea?, use or a CFWC or just bad brewing? I have never had a chill haze (that i know of) before
> 
> cheers... now back to that GTL



Gout

My GT does show a haze more than my other light coloured lagers. I've put it down to the tea also. It does settle out with prolonged lagering
I've just done a double batch of the same base beer, one with GT one without. So will compare these to and get back with results...

I also doubled the GT strength for this batch to raise the 'tea' profile of the beer. I'm not sure how drinkable (session beer) it will be now though..... It's for the comp season that's nearly upon us  .... Last years judging sheets all commented on lack of tea taste. Even though it did get a bronze medal at the nationals!! there may be room for improvement?

Asher for now


----------



## Asher (26/6/05)

Alrighty...

here is a pic of the two beers (samples left over from kegging)... I did a split batch, adding 2 liters of chilled concentrated Green Tea to one fermentor.

The one on the left had the GT added
The one on the right is the plain CAP (Classic American Pilsner)





I think this pic says it all....... Tea makes beer cloudy B)

Asher for now


----------



## Snow (28/9/05)

Asher, 

I'll be making this beer next weekand had a couple of questions: you mentioned that you added chilled concentrated green tea to the wort in your last batch, but mention in your recipe to add the tea (i assume in leaf form?) to the kettle at flameout. Which method do you recommend? Also, can you give any tasting notes on your batch with the "boosted" tea levels as compared with your standard GT brew?

looking forward to putting this one down! :beerbang: 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Asher (28/9/05)

Hi Snow

Preferred method for the Original GT Rice lager is to add "Sencha Green Tea" at flame out. I used the separate pot to soak tea only so I could do a split batch of CAP - one to contain GT (this method works well and I'd use it in split batch of rice lager.... won't be adding GT to a CAP again though, much prefer the rice lager as a base)

The tea is in dried leaf form and can be picked up in the oriental section of most Coles Supermarkets these days. I use between 100g and 200g for 40 litre batches depending on where the beer is destined. 150g for a 40 litre batch would be a good starting point.

The double strength brew had a definite tea aftertaste also a just noticeable green tinge and obvious effects from the caffeine. Slight tartness and bitterness from the tea present also .. In my opinion a great beer for home consumption but a bit too full on to take to parties as the base consumption beer.... I think a biger OG, Munich lager yeast and 3 months lagering may be worth a go in the future with this one. (Impeial GT!)

Here's the recipe to date 28/9/2005

GT Rice Lager

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.50
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.64
Anticipated SRM: 3.0
Anticipated IBU: 18.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
64.7 5.50 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 2
18.8 1.60 kg. Flaked Rice 1.040 1
7.1 0.60 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 2
4.7 0.40 kg. Hoepfner Vienna Germany 1.038 3
4.7 0.40 kg. Hoepfner Wheat Malt Light Germany 1.040 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.90 16.2 60 min.
(Prefer to use Saaz B flowers from ZN for bittering if you can get them.....)
28.00 g. Cascade Whole 4.50 1.9 10 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
100.00 gm Green Tea Herb 0 Min.(boil)
(Use amounts between 100 & 200gms for this volume)


Yeast
-----
Any clean finishing liquid lager yeast would be good... take you pick 


Mash Schedule
-------------
Mash @ 66 deg with a Liquor/Grist ratio of 3:1


Asher for now


----------



## Guest Lurker (30/1/06)

I still havent done the GT, but have finally done a rice lager. Found some big flat rice noodly type things in an Asian shop - the one BigAl mentions. Anyway, its probably obvious, but I discovered that if you mix the rice sheets into the grain, before doughing in, the following happens:
-the rice sheets start to curl as they get wet
-they curl around a little clump of dry cracked grain
-you get neat little wontons filled with unconverted grain in your mash
-you burn your fingers unrolling them to get the grain out

So, best to dough in, then add the rice I guess.

PS Despite the picture on the packet below, I would not recommend hard boiled eggs in a rice lager.


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/1/06)

Or maybe crush the rice noodles first? h34r:  

Warren -


----------



## WillM (31/1/06)

The large Coles / Bilo stores in Sydney have the Lowans Flakes, they work great.

I found my local indian shop has rice flakes for about 1/2 the price of coles - great news. Thanks guys. I next brew will be a variation of Ashers GT.

edit - spelling and indian.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (31/1/06)

Sound like some interesting beery nibblies for the next brewday GL

..mmmm barley wontons


----------



## jayse (25/7/06)

Just getting myself organized to brew this beer, Its gunna be hard to brew being the rice I got cost me one arm and one leg.  Ended up with puffed rice, why pure puffed rice costs more than kelloggs rice bubbles I have no idea..oh yeah stupid over priced health food shop. :beerbang:
Ended up with twinnings pure green tea and only using 50g.

Anyone brewed it lately and what are the latest thoughts on this beer?

I see asher has cascade on the end, that looked a bit strange to me and gunna go with tettnang unless theres some match made in heaven between cascade and GT that i'am unfamiliar with, yes?


Boozed, broozed and broken boned.
Jayse


----------



## roach (25/7/06)

Keen to have a go at this one myself shortly. Have some Lotus brand Rice Flakes(rolled wholegrain flakes) I picked up for $3.95 for 500g at the local Health Food SHop, and will be sourcing some green tea leaf during the week. 

Use of Cascade has me perplexed as well, and thought that Hall or Tett would have been the go. Dont have Cascade but could sub some Amarillo I suppose.


----------



## Snow (2/8/06)

Roach, I made this with 25g Amarillo Pellets (8.5%AA) for bittering, 20g Hersbrucker Pellets (1.9%AA) for flavour and 50g Green Tea at flameout and it worked perfectly. Still consider this one of the best beers I have made.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## roach (2/8/06)

Sounds great Snow. 

I pm'ed Asher about the cascade aspect of the recipe and he confirmed that the GT does have a small amount of low %AA Cascade in it. Asher also suggested that the late additions should be kept to a level so that it is barely detectable.


I have a smack pack of 2308 bursting at the seams for this one and will brew it this weekend. Yours sounds like a cracker. I used Asher's response as a perfectly good excuse to buy some more hops from Rossco  .


----------

